# Stoeger M2000 Chokes



## hunter783445 (Oct 11, 2012)

Got a M2000 about two months ago and I'll be using it for duck season this year. For those that have this gun do y'all use the factory chokes or do y'all buy an aftermarket choke? I was looking for a Kicks High Flyer choke like I have on my Remington 870 but couldn't find one. 

Thanks in advance for the advice


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 11, 2012)

Factory IC is a very good choke. If you want something a touch tighter get a Carlson's Light modified.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 11, 2012)

I had the kicks high flyer in MOD in my M2000 and I liked it a lot. You can buy them at bass pro, the Beretta/Beneli Mobile choke is the one that fits it. I had to call Kicks to find that out.


http://www.kicks-ind.com/mm5/mercha...duct_Code=HFBerBen12g&Category_Code=12GaugeHF


----------



## WFL (Oct 11, 2012)

Well you have a few.  SumToy ATC LM or the Kick's High Flyer.


----------



## quacksmacker31 (Oct 11, 2012)

The factory choke will bail out and get stuck in the gun if u shoot a lot of steel through it. I use a Carlsons mod in my m3500 and it's decent


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 12, 2012)

quacksmacker31 said:


> The factory choke will bail out and get stuck in the gun if u shoot a lot of steel through it.


This ain't no lie! My factory MOD choke got stuck in my M2000 and I almost couldn't get it out in the blind one morning.


----------



## WFL (Oct 12, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> This ain't no lie! My factory MOD choke got stuck in my M2000 and I almost couldn't get it out in the blind one morning.



I know of 5 turkey chokes in a week that happen to.  Keep a eye on it.


----------



## wingding (Oct 14, 2012)

quacksmacker31 said:


> The factory choke will bail out and get stuck in the gun if u shoot a lot of steel through it. I use a Carlsons mod in my m3500 and it's decent



x2!!!!


----------



## hunter783445 (Oct 14, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> This ain't no lie! My factory MOD choke got stuck in my M2000 and I almost couldn't get it out in the blind one morning.



So I definitely should get an aftermarket choke for duck season?


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm going to buy a kicks vortex for black clouds.


----------



## WFL (Oct 14, 2012)

hunter783445 said:


> So I definitely should get an aftermarket choke for duck season?



I would.


----------



## JROESEL (Nov 5, 2012)

I shoot a m2000 and I bought the carlsons choke set from cabelas for $100.00. It has close mid and longe range chokes in the kit. I use them all the time and have no complaints.


----------

